# Cassioepia: Carcasonne in Java umgesetzt



## Lim_Dul (12. Mrz 2007)

Ich hoffe, es schlägt mich jetzt keiner, aber irgendwo hatte ich schonmal einen Thread zu diesem Thema.

Meine Java Umsetzung des Brettspiels Carcasonne ist nun deutlich umfangreicher geworden. Sie bietet das Spielen übers Netzwerk und Internet, sowie auch Computergegner. Es gibt auch ein Graphikset, dass sich von der Farbgebung her an Carcasonne anlehnt:







Veröffentlich ist es ab sofort unter der GPL, dass heißt unter anderem das der Source-Code ebenfalls auf der Seite zu finden ist.

Zu finden ist es unter http://www.cassiopeia-game.de/


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2007)

was für ein laf hast du genommen, das sieht ziemlich gut aus. Ansonsen Top Game


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Mrz 2007)

Das ist das ganz normale Java Look and Feel.


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2007)

???? Die "schließen, minimieren,..." BUtton sehen aber anders aus


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mrz 2007)

Schätze mal das ist auf Gnome.


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Mrz 2007)

Der Screenshot ist unter Linux (KDE) gemacht. Daher wird das kommen.


----------



## Chris_1980 (14. Mrz 2007)

Hy LimDul,

gestern hab ich schonmal in das Spiel reingeguckt und da schien auch alles gut zu laufen.
Ich hatte allerdings wenig Zeit und habs dann auch schnell wieder ausgemacht, und wollte es mir jetzt mit mehr Muße zu Gemüte führen. 
Ich habe das Game gestartet, direkt im Vollbild, denn so habe ich es gestern beendet. Ich hab die selbe Einstellungen benutzt wie gestern, zwei GreedyBots & me, Basisspiel mit den erster u. zweiter Erweiterung.
Habe auf Spiel starten geklickt, und nun geht nichts mehr, das Spiel baut sich nicht auf, und der Eventthread scheint irgendwo zu hängen, denn weder X-Button noch sonst was läßt sich betätigen.





Ich nutze Java 1.6 und WindowsXP.

MFG, Chris


----------



## Lim_Dul (14. Mrz 2007)

Du müsstest eine Datei cassiopeia.log in dem Verzeichnis haben. Kannst du die mir mal schicken an Lim_Dul@cassiopeia-game.de ?
Kannst auch vorher reinschauen, stehen keine privaten Daten drin


----------



## Chris_1980 (14. Mrz 2007)

Hab ich dir geschickt. Ich hatte nach meinem posting eben nochmal versucht, und hab ein Spiel ohne Probleme beendet.  
Hab dann versucht den Fehler nochmal herbeizuführen aber ohne Erfolg.

Muß sagen, das ist echt Klasse was du da hingecoded hast.   Hut ab!  

MFG, Chris


----------



## Lim_Dul (14. Mrz 2007)

In der Log Datei sehe ich jetzt nichts ausergewöhnliches, aber das Problem trat früher mal auf und ich dachte, ich häte es gelöst.

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich es mal reproduzieren kann.


----------

